
Show HN: Entrylevel.io – Job board for entry-level positions - kimbolaya
Hey HN,<p>We’re Kim and Donald from Entry Level (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;entrylevel.io). Entry Level, is a job board for students, recent grads, career changes, and individuals with less than 3 years of experience.<p>As current fullstack bootcamp students, both of us struggled to find jobs targeting beginners breaking into tech. Most jobs we would apply for require 3+ years of experience making it hard for us. We’d often go from website to website to find entry-level opportunities and I wanted to create a job board that has all the info I want from the multiple sites I visit frequently.<p>So we made Entry Level to help others struggling to find that first job like us. With Entry Level, you can search through all of our jobs from lots of different sources. If you’d like to apply for a job, it links you back to the source. How it works is simple, you just search and click on a job that interests you and apply.<p>We aggregate the data through the use of elastic search, but before that, we made multiple scripts that run on a cron job that gathers data from multiple sites. After gathering the data, the script then forwards it to our elastic search instance then we filter by a specific query that would filter all entry-level jobs. Then after the filtering process, we direct the data to our Postgres database and render it on our front end. Aside from that we also use other job boards APIs to increase the value of our content.<p>Goals for finishing MVP:
- Categorizing job titles - A lot of jobs posted on Entry Level are from a wide variety of categories. We want to niche down and focus on tech jobs as of right now.
- Pagination - Entry Level has hundreds of jobs within it’s database and adding pagination will help users find more jobs within a tech category. 
- Searchable tags
- Site loading Async&#x2F;Await
- Email Mailing List
- Post Jobs<p>We just launched our beta and would love to get your feedback!What would make your job process easier? Thanks!<p>Kim and Donald
======
notlukesky
Good luck. When can companies log in and add and manage their listings? Is
that on the roadmap?

~~~
docoleman36
Thank you!! Yes, that is on the roadmap. We are currently building out the
"post a job" page. As of now, companies can email us at admin@entrylevel.io or
chat with us on our bot to post a job.

